# 6/22 Group Ride Report: A Fixey for 40 miles, WHAT?!?!?!



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

We had three groups, and one of our them avg'd almost 20mph (19.6 and change) for 40 miles. It made my legs muy triste. Plus, the entire ride was done by someone on a fixey (who spent a ton of time both on and off the front), and it was damn impressive!

We had a few first time road riders mixed in with the vets, and it looked like everyone had fun. We had the usual attacks, sprints and lower body muscular discomfort, but it was a great ride.

Thanks to everyone who came out, photos are on the way. If we get to host a ride in July you may hear such words as climb, Los Altos Hills, Old La Honda........

Start training now people, chasing Dr John and SCU Bobby uphill won't be easy!


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Al,

Thanks for organizing a great ride and for being a gracious and generous host. Silly me, I thought this was going to be leisurely Sunday ride, so I brought the fixie. Ouch...


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

dude, that was seriously impressive. Especially with the amount of time you spent pulling on Canada into the wind. How often do you race on the track?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey Al,

Great ride today. Thanks for hosting it from Integrate Fitness. Did I hear right, that there was actually a sag wagon out there today? Awesome planning from start to finish man.


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

We had a few clients volunteer to SAG, but we decided there would be enough ride leaders and waterin' holes for people to refuel. It is something we are definitely thinking about doing at some point when we do a ride where there aren't too many places to rehydrate like up Kings to 92 and back in or something similar.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Great ride. Great organization. Great hosting!

My buddy and I originally planned on riding in the B group but we got caught up in the ride and managed to be in the A- group (not out front but ahead of the B group).

If you recall, I committed to this ride then almost didn't show up. Last night I posted that I was going to show up. This morning, we almost cancelled yet again at the last moment because my buddy found out that his former neighbor was killed last night in a head-on accident and he didn't get any sleep last night at all. We were talking about bailing on this ride but we eventually decided to do it. I'm glad we did.


----------



## Rojo Neck (Jun 23, 2008)

Big fun out there today. Couldn't have asked for better weather. Except maybe minus the wind on Cañada.

Large thanks to all the wheels I shamelessly sucked all day today and big props especially to Number 9, indeed, seriously impressive.

Josh


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for organizing the ride Al. I had lots of fun but I need to get on the bike more than once a month! I wasn't ready for a 40 miler! So to get some extra rest I decided to flat a few miles from the finish. hehe! Thanks again to everyone that stopped to help me and loan me their pumps! :thumbsup: 

I wish I could have stayed for the stretching and more food but I had a softball game to get to. 

Thanks again!
Gary


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks Al/all, had a lot of fun. The weather was perfect.

I'm relatively new to cycling and some of the most impressive things I've seen have been on RBR rides. First was the thinkcoopers running the lead-outs at a good clip... on their tandem. And I still can't believe a fixie at that pace on that ride. Very impressive Number9. :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Here are the pics from yesterday, enjoy!


----------



## doughboy_88 (Aug 22, 2006)

.....


----------



## North77 (Jun 10, 2008)

*THANK YOU RoadBikeReview Ride Hosted at Integrate Performance Fitness*

Thank You to everyone who showed up to ride this past Sunday June 22nd at Integrate Performance Fitness (IPF). We had 30 plus people show for the ride who enjoyed bagels, coffee, and socializing before ride out. Then everyone grabbed their ride turn sheets, joined their appropriate groups and headed to the pavement. 
The "A" group enjoyed a nice fast paced 20mph average speed, while the "B" group was a more moderate 15mph, followed by our "C" group at 11mph. No one was left behind, and from what I hear everyone had a blast. 
At the conclusion of the ride back at home base IPF, riders then enjoyed some Chocolate Milk, soda, PB&J's, cookies, pretzels, some skinny cows...oh yeah did I forget to mention the wonderful 15 minute stretching session, and the chair massages! 
I hope everyone enjoyed their experience with us and we look forward to hosting another ride in the near future. Don't forget to those of you that attended the ride, you receive a complimentary fitness evaluation ($150 value), and a free two week pass to our Monday and Wednesday evening Core Chaos Class at 6:30. So stop on by again for some FREE fitness FUN!!!

THANK YOU


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

North77 said:


> Don't forget to those of you that attended the ride, you receive a complimentary fitness evaluation ($150 value), and a free two week pass to our Monday and Wednesday evening Core Chaos Class at 6:30. So stop on by again for some FREE fitness FUN!!!
> 
> THANK YOU


Really? Wow, that that's cool! And I thought I was only participating in a group bike ride!


----------

